# MOSCOW | Lotos | 85m | 21 fl | U/C



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

mr. MyXiN said:


> *Multifunctional complex on Odesskaya street*
> *2 Odesskaya st.*
> 
> 
> ...


april 2012


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/97431625


june 2012


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4016491/98489449
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice complex.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ I like it alot too.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*29/01/2013*


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*27/07/2013*


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------

